# EOS R + lenses now posted at Camera Size web tool



## ahsanford (Sep 11, 2018)

Go to town building comparisons, people!

https://camerasize.com/compact/#799.787,ha,t

- A


----------



## ahsanford (Sep 11, 2018)

If there were any doubts about the new 50L being an old optical design, let's put that to rest straight away:




It would appear that Canon (at least with the RF mount) has 'gone big' per the Otus/Art 50-ish lenses of late:




- A


----------



## ahsanford (Sep 11, 2018)

But this is how you sell a mirrorless system from a 'first glance' perspective.

Smaller and quicker _and_ 1:2 macro.

Almost makes STM and FBW design worth it.




- A


----------



## Act444 (Sep 11, 2018)

R + 24-105 about equivalent in length to a 5D4 + 24-70 (f4). Unfortunately they’re nearly equal in weight as well (R is 40g lighter).

http://j.mp/2Mlce2n

The case for R as a travel camera just got a little stronger


----------



## ahsanford (Sep 11, 2018)

Act444 said:


> R + 24-105 about equivalent in length to a 5D4 + 24-70 (f4)
> 
> http://j.mp/2Mlce2n
> 
> The case for R as a travel camera just got a little stronger




(I love my 24-70 f/4L IS.)

Personally -- recognizing that I'm in the minority vs. a lot of 24-longer folks out there -- I'd love to see a 24-50 f/variable IS USM and see just how small Canon could make it. I bet they could get that down to the size of the RF 35 Macro (perhaps a little bigger than that).

- A


----------



## Act444 (Sep 11, 2018)

That may work for some. I think 70mm is about the shortest I’d be willing to accept on the long end for a walk around zoom lens. Here’s the dilemma: 24-105 is a better range, BUT there is a clear quality drop and increase in distortion at 24mm. In fact, the distortion on the EF 24-105 (version 1) is bad enough that I can’t shoot any kind of architecture with it - it is a wavy, unfixable type of distortion pattern. Instead, I opt for the 24-70 which still distorts good at 24mm, but in a correctable fashion. But then there’s the loss of reach, so for telephoto shots, have to consider a second lens. 

The distortion on the RF version of the 24-105 looked very strong and noticeable to me - remains to be seen if it can be easily corrected like the 24-70.


----------



## Act444 (Sep 11, 2018)

Now, if you adapt the EF 24-70 f4 onto the R, look how it compares to the 5D4 + 24-105 (1st version):

http://j.mp/2Mk9vq7

It is my opinion that a RF 24-70 f4 IS should be a top priority over at Canon...


----------



## Refurb7 (Sep 11, 2018)

Canon as gone bigger (50/1.2) and smaller (35/1.8) at the same time. The R weighs 30% less than my 5D Mark III.


----------

